# New home new haunt



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

My new house has a narrow driveway, bound by my neighbor's high fence on one side and my quirky craftsman-style house on the other. That's right, I have my own alley! 

Here's my simple plan:
At the end of the driveway is the gate to my backyard, which I will thoughtfully leave open, lighted by a nice strobe. Maybe on the gate, I will have a sign "CANDY" lighted with UV so my little friends can find it at the end of the driveway.

Oh what lies between the street and this goal, I hear you wonder? A couple of lovely skeletons I suppose, maybe a little smoke, some of my favorite grim tunes (Midnight Syndicate?) and I will wait around the corner to greet my fine neighbors with a rattle-can and some Halloween cheer (fear, I mean).

I can get a 400-W smoke machine for $40, some small LED lights pretty cheap, and maybe I can get a decent deal on a strobe and UV light. 

I'd like to get a couple of realistic skeletons to act as distractions for my pop scare. But the fake ones are almost as expensive as the real ones!

I guess I'll check out Walgreens and Big Lots for bargains. 

Stay tuned, my lovelies.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

There seem to be a lot of skeletons on sale right now! I think K-mart, Shop-Ko if you have one, and just about every other store has big sales going on right now! Some items are even 50% off reg. retail. I know that the stores don't want to sit on this stuff for next year so many of them are dropping the prices! I did see some at the Spirit store for somewhere around $25.00. Some stores are at least 25% off retail. This past Sundays paper had a lot of sales in it for the major chain stores having big sales on Halloween decor too!


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

The good ones at Spirit are SCARY expensive! Have no fear, I picked up two skellies from Walgreen just now, for $30 per. Thanks, Haunt Forum!

I just shopped in a neighborhood where they don't get Halloween so well, or at least can't afford to spring for a full size set of bones.

Also got a smoke machine for $10 less than Spirit wanted.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Uncle Fred said:


> The good ones at Spirit are SCARY expensive! Have no fear, I picked up two skellies from Walgreen just now, for $30 per. Thanks, Haunt Forum!
> 
> I just shopped in a neighborhood where they don't get Halloween so well, or at least can't afford to spring for a full size set of bones.
> 
> Also got a smoke machine for $10 less than Spirit wanted.


Well good! Glad you were able to find some, seems like skellies are the first thing to go for Halloween decor, in just about every store.


----------

